

Show HN: Debate a Bot – Our 48hr Comedy-hack-day Hack - carlsverre
http://debateabot.com

======
carlsverre
Basic overview:

Input sources (interviews, speeches, etc) -> Stanford CoreNLP ->
[https://github.com/jvictor0/ballin-octo-
wookie](https://github.com/jvictor0/ballin-octo-wookie) ->
[https://github.com/carlsverre/botify-
backend](https://github.com/carlsverre/botify-backend) ->
[https://github.com/dahlke/botify](https://github.com/dahlke/botify)

Built over the last 48 hours in the Comedy Hack Day Hackathon
([http://www.comedyhackday.org/sf-2015](http://www.comedyhackday.org/sf-2015))

Hope you enjoy it! Also hope the server doesn't crash out.

